# Anise Bread



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Never heard of it before and now I want some 😎


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Never heard of it before and now I want some 😎


Well, you’ll have to just make it…it’s a great bread for a beginning bread maker to
do..and it is so delicious. 👍❤A little crusty on the outside and soft on the inside👍


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Kinda like me 😁 I just might give it a whirl after I get the fireplace going.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Kinda like me 😁 I just might give it a whirl after I get the fireplace going.


Thats a great description.😄💕


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Just thinking it sounds kinda like some rolls given to us once. Sweet with a licorice flavor. Person giving them said her father made them and called the Swedish Rolls. I never found a similar recipe.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I was wondering how strong a licorice flavor it has. I'm not a fan of the flavor, but use it sometimes in chinese preparation. I do dearly love rope bread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> I was wondering how strong a licorice flavor it has. I'm not a fan of the flavor, but use it sometimes in chinese preparation. I do dearly love rope bread.


Well, it’s not strong at all. I increased the anise by 1/2 teaspoon from the last time that I made it…as a matter of fact the head knot couldn’t taste the anise flavor.
if you want to try it you could use only one tablespooon…also, you could easilybcut the recipe in half to make only one loaf…but, you’ll be sorry you did…😄
I put it in a plastic bag…tomorrow we’ll toast it with sweet butter.😋

BTW….you could always make one bread with 1/2 tablespoon of anise and one bread without the anise…I adapted this recipe is from my Easter bread recipe and that bread has no flavoring in it at all, and it’s delicious. 👍


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

This looks delish. Have to try this one!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You ‘need’ to try this.😃💕


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

I always wondered why U2 was singing about making bread in that song "One". You know, the line, "When it's one knead in the night."


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I love bread but do not care for anise flavor. Never liked licorice either. Tasted like medicine to me.......lol Looks great Knot!


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

I made it this weekend! The dough was extremely wet, more like batter, so I added probably about another cup of flour. (But maybe I miscounted how many cups I put in?) I used a stand mixer to knead the dough. Also just used two loaf pans rather than braid etc because whenever I let bread dough rise on a flat surface, it wants to spread out so the bread ends up very thin rather than nice and tall. (I am not sure why.) The bread is delicate and crumbly, and delicious toasted with some butter. I love the faint anise flavor. I used a whole 2 tablespoons of anise seed.

Thanks for the recipe, TK!










If you like anise flavor, try tortas de aceite, a Spanish anise cookie:









 Spanish Olive Oil Tortas ~ Tortas de Aceite


These Spanish olive oil tortas, also known as tortas de aceite, are made with flour, sugar, and olive oil and are crisp and oh so sweet.




leitesculinaria.com





These are also very tasty. The weird thing about this recipe is that it uses yeast as leavening but the recipe doesn't call for any proofing. I'm not sure if that's a typo. I made these a year or two ago and they turn out kind of like sweet anise crackers. I think they might be better with, say, 30 or 60 minutes of rising before baking.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Snic…did the dough look like this? It is a very soft dough and when you kneed
it by hand you add a little more flour so it’s not so sticky.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

No, it wasn't that stiff until I put the extra cup of flour in. Then it was more or less like the picture, although it's a bit hard to tell. I was worried that even then it would be too sticky to work with, but after proofing in the mixer bowl overnight it was fine.


----------

